# St. Joseph, MO DMA to get 2nd OTA Station



## homeskillet (Feb 3, 2004)

The owner of the St. Joseph Newspaper in St. Joseph, MO are launching a new over-the-air television station this year which will carry FOX Network Programming. This could cause WDAF FOX 4 in Kansas City to be removed from Cable & Satellite companies since the Kansas City DMA surrounds the St. Joseph, MO market.

Press Release:

http://www.newspressnow.com/localnews/30711825/detail.html


----------



## Terry K (Sep 13, 2006)

"homeskillet" said:


> The owner of the St. Joseph Newspaper in St. Joseph, MO are launching a new over-the-air television station this year which will carry FOX Network Programming. This could cause WDAF FOX 4 in Kansas City to be removed from Cable & Satellite companies since the Kansas City DMA surrounds the St. Joseph, MO market.
> 
> Press Release:
> 
> http://www.newspressnow.com/localnews/30711825/detail.html


Low power and completely unnecessary.


----------

